# GT: Game 74 - Clippers @ Suns 4/5



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Weds Apr 5
7:30 pm
TV: ESPN, FSN2
</center>


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The last fan viewing party of the year!

Let's not get embarrassed on ESPN again!


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Why do they insist on scheduling fan viewing parties for games we have a 1 in 10 chance of winning?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

jcwla said:


> Why do they insist on scheduling fan viewing parties for games we have a 1 in 10 chance of winning?


Well, if they scheduled them all at the start of the season then they probably didn't know how the season was going to work out.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

can someone explain to me wat this fan viewing party is? where is it held at and is it like watching on a big screen or something?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> can someone explain to me wat this fan viewing party is? where is it held at and is it like watching on a big screen or something?


I've never been to one, but they are held at the Commerce Casino in Commerce, which shouldn't be too hard to find on Google. I guess a couple hundred people usually come and watch the game on a big screen and the cheerleaders go and give out prizes throughout the night. I will probably go to the one tonight just to see what it's like. It's free.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bell/Nash/Diaw/Marion/Jones

vs

Ross/Livingston/Radmanovic/Brand/Kaman


no Sam tonight


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives misses.

Bell hits a long 2.

Ross hits a jumper.

4-4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell hits a 3.

Livingston misses a jumper.

Radman steals it.

Livingston throws it away.

Bell makes a tough reverse layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman tips it in.

Bell misses a 2.

Kaman misses but Brand gets it and scores.

Ross fouls Nash, non-shooting.

Clippers down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw pumps Kaman out of bounds and he scores.

Brand misses.

Jones Misses.

Radman misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman with a nice block.

Livy to Ross for the easy layup.

Jones misses/Bell misses.

Kaman scores with the help of bounces.

Clippers up 17-16.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nash hits a 3.

Livingston to Kaman who scores and gets fouled.

Timeout taken.

Tied up, 19-19.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses the FT.

Barbosa misses but gets it back and scors.

Radman to Mobley for the easy score. Good pass.

Marion misses, Maggette rebounds.

Mobley misses and Brand gets the loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion drives and scores.

Maggette misses but ball goes out on a Sun.

Brand gets stripped.

Barbosa drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman misses a 3.

Barbosa hits a 3.

Timeout taken.

All of sudden the Clippers are down 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman with a sweet dunk!!!

Diaw gets the luck of the bounce.

Maggette drives and scores.

House misses a 3.

Maggette misses a long 2.

Thomas drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston hits a nice jumper.

House hits a 3.

Brand drives and scores.

Barbosa misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 29
Suns 35

No offensive problems, but many defensive problems as expected. The Suns keep catching the Suns off guard right after they scores. Clippers need to play closer and tigher defense.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

what was the # for playoff tickets?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn 6-10 from 3 for the SUns


their constant 3 pt chucking is really ****ing annoying ****


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


************


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

House hits a lucky 3.

Maggette drives and gets fouled.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman fouls Diaw, non-shooting.

House misses a 3.

Radman misses a 3 in and out but Maggette gets it and gets fouled.

Mobley misses.

Thomas misses.

Maggette drives and scores.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

what happened with Sam?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

where are the suns fans?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jones misses a jumper.

Ewing hits a tough jumper.

Diaw drives and scores.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Thomas misses a fade away.

Kaman to Ewing for the scores, great pass.

House to Diaw for the socre.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> where are the suns fans?


what about hawk fans?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman looses the ball out.

Thomas hits a 3.

Mobley misses a sshot.

house misses a 3.

Mobley drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores and gets fouled.

Suns play too fast. Hard to follow most of the time. Sorry if i miss some stuff.

Brand makes the FT.

Thomas misses a 3.

Maggette to Brand, nice pass.

Livy with the steal.

Maggette gets the offensive foul.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 43-49.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> what happened with Sam?


Something with his knee.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Diaw misses the FT.

Brand banks it home.

Jones misses a long 2.

Brand shoots, misses but gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

nash with a nice layup.

Brand hits a nice jumper.

Barbosa drives and gets fouled by Singleton.

Barbosa makes both FT's.

Maggette makes a tough back to basket jumper.

Nash/Bell miss a 3.

Livingston drives but misses.

Barbosa misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets a offensive foul.

Clippers down 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dunleavy gets a tech.

Nash misses the tech FT.

Brand blocks Thomas, Clipper ball.

Livingston to Brand for the 2.

Barbosa miss a DUNK, haha

Brand misses the jumper.

Brand blocks Marions shot out of bounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross gets fouled and will shoot 2.

Ross makes both FT's.

Radman steals it and it goes out on thhe Suns, Clipper ball.

Livingston misses in and out.

Bell misses, butg Marion gets it.

Nash misses the jumper.

Brand gets fouled as the Clippers get lucky as it was almost a turnover. It was foul though.

Brand makes both FT's.

Livingston steals it.

Radman to Brand for the score!

Thomas misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 59
Suns 55

Great quarter by the Clippers! Brand is playing out of this world as he has 23 points and 7 rebounds. Some good defense in this quarter. Livingston already has 7 assists many to Brand. Clippers need more quarters like this one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston: 4 Points/7 Dimes/1 Steal 2-5 FG *ZERO TURNOVERS* 


23/7 for Brand as well which is beautiful.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

They finally went at Diaw and got him in some foul trouble... One more on him and 3rd should be pleasant.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Great performance by Brand... and Livingston has done well filling in for Sam. The second half should be really exciting to watch.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw misses twice but Marion gets it and scores.

Brand misses a jumper.

Marion misses but the refs give it back to the Suns?

Suns hits a jumper.

Livingston drives and scores.

Diaw gets a lucky bank.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses.

Marion misses a 3.

Marion fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Brand misses the jumper.

Bell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand to Ross with the nice spin and sores.

Brand blocks Marion!

Livingston hits a jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marion misses a jumper.

Ross drives and gets fouled, will shoot 2.

Ross makes both FT's.

Radman steals it.

kaman misses .

Bell misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa misses.

Radman misses a long 2.

Nash misses a 3.

Radman to Brand who gets fouled.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Why was Sam Absent?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Livingston played very well and this shows that he will be able to take over te starting job soon. I think next year he should be the starter, the team is more consistent with him setting them up as opposed to when sam has a cold shooting night and keeps firing. Great win.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, Livingston was SOOO close to a triple double... just 3 more rebounds.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice runs in second and third quarters. Q Ross should be playing more, not only for his defense, but also his excellent basketball fundamentals. He boxes out, gets into passing lanes, cuts, etc... very good stuff. Livingston did well, but he was being guarded by Nash who is alot shorter and isn't exactly known for his defensive skills. Brand, excellent as always, incredible actually- had another enormous game. Maggette provided some key baskets. Radman looked a little hesitant a times, but sunk a few 3s. Kaman should have been a bigger factor, but Diaw pulling Kaman out of the paint might be the reason. Still a solid game by the Kaveman.

Suns also helped in the victory by playing poorly, Nash and Marion weren't able to really get anything going courtesy of some tough D by the Clips. Suns looked pretty lethargic out there, their brief runs sort of withered without any sort of urgency. Suns couldn't make enough shots (they had some pretty good looks). Clips capitalized on that, though some sagging on the Clips part in the fourth was a little worrying. If the Suns came back with alot of pressure and energy, might have been an even closer game. 

In all though, very happy with the effort the Clips displayed, good defense and offensive movement for the most part.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston/Brand/Maggette were awesome. Very awesome.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh man, what a big game. Great job by Brand, Livingston, and Maggette. Especially Livingston as I hope this boasts up confidence a lot. It is nice that the Clippers gave the spanking tonight.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

man, missed a nomiss game, love to see when Livingston have a big game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit!!! i missed the game  


can anyone give me another nice summary of how it is the Clippers won tonight


????? what exactly did they do alot of....play D??


damn i cant believe i missed it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh man i just saw some highlights and it looked like if the Suns led early for the most part


then the clips were up by 20 at one point??? oh man !!!


Elton had a great game, Corey even made some shots it looks like !! hahah man i hope Livingston


and Corey can play this good come the playoffs!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Elton had a great game, Corey even made some shots it looks like !!


Corey shot 7-11 including 2-2 from 3-point land. I think it's safe to say that he is recovering quite nicely now.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

squeemu said:


> Corey shot 7-11 including 2-2 from 3-point land. I think it's safe to say that he is recovering quite nicely now.


I'm not sure if he's athletically back, but his brain was partially repaired during his stay on the sidelines... It was all shot selection, except for that late 3 he just jacked up (it was an easy enough shot, but it was early in the clock with little game time left).


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

Great game...

I hope Ralph uses that suggestion from a fan via email tho....3-pter from Radman = Ralph yelling "RAMO" instead of "BINGO" 

hahahah

Nice to see Liv stepping up!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Why was Sam Absent?


Hyper extended right knee according to the box score.

I like the starting line up the Clips put out there. Corey played the way I had hoped when coming off the bench, providing some athleticism, offensive firepower, and making key shots.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

That was funny when Corey shot the 3 pointer early in the shot clock. If you saw the play Brand and Radmanovich were like don't shoot, don't shoot, but he shot it anyway. I was thinking the same thing, but you can't complain since he made it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

What a nice win for us. Livvy was stellar last night. Almost had a triple double. The kid is gonna be special. Anyways, I think Mike Smith should give Radmanovich a nickname. My suggestion is the Unabomber.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Anyways, I think Mike Smith should give Radmanovich a nickname. My suggestion is the Unabomber.


Radman's nickname from a terrorist that killed 3 people? Not a good idea.

They should get Bill Walton back to go with Ralph- comedy gold with the two of them making up "facts" and other outlandish hyperbole. Ralph was still sort of the straight man compared to Bill. They seemed to work very well together. Besides Bill can pay the Clips back a little now anyways for all the playing time he missed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> What a nice win for us. Livvy was stellar last night. Almost had a triple double. The kid is gonna be special. Anyways, I think Mike Smith should give Radmanovich a nickname. My suggestion is the Unabomber.


 The UnaBomber's also a poker players nickname.


Either way, my nickname for Vladi is V-Rad, except he's not straight from the "`bu" like B-Rad was.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> That was funny when Corey shot the 3 pointer early in the shot clock. If you saw the play Brand and Radmanovich were like don't shoot, don't shoot, but he shot it anyway. I was thinking the same thing, but you can't complain since he made it.





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

man i hope Elton plays like this from now to the Playoffs


and be dominant like he was earlier in the season hopefully Coreys goods shooting doesnt 

get to his head hahaha but ey if he can use the confidence to increase his percentage im all for it :clap: 

hhahah

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

:clap: :cheers: :clown: :biggrin: :clap: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: 

I've seen the game three times now.
Live on ESPN, the ESPN late night repeat, then the FSN repeat this afternoon.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> :clap: :cheers: :clown: :biggrin: :clap: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> I've seen the game three times now.
> Live on ESPN, the ESPN late night repeat, then the FSN repeat this afternoon.


 Just can't seem to get enough enjoyment out of it can you .


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Live on ESPN


At the viewing party, no less!


----------

